
Google’s head of news: Newspapers are the new Yahoo - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/05/12/googles-head-of-news-newspapers-are-the-new-yahoo/
======
Eliseann
My favorite part of this post is a quote from Gingras describing how the
monopoly ad-rate pricing that characterized the golden-era of newspapers came
into place. It was the rise of television that caused a huge contraction in
the newspaper industry. Only one or two newspapers survived in cities that
once supported five or six dailies.

